# freevo dvb-t

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich bekomme freevo mit dvb-t (auch mit analog-tv) nicht hin. Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Was klappt denn nicht?

Freevo ruft mplayer für Abspielen und mencoder für Aufnahmen auf.

Entwickle den richtigen Befehl in der Konsole und trage ihn dann als vcr_cmd ein.

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich wollte eigentlich xine benutzen.

```
olaf@Roadrunner ~/.freevo $ cat local_conf.py | cat | grep -v \#

CACHE_IMAGES = 1

plugin.remove('tv.mplayer')

plugin.remove('tv.tvtime')

plugin.activate('tv.xine')

plugin.activate('joy')

VIDEO_ITEMS = [ ('Familienfilme', '/home/olaf/eigene.Dateien/eigene.Videos'),

                ('TV Aufnahmen', '/home/olaf/TV_Aufnahmen'),

                ('freie Auswahl', '/home/olaf/') ]

VIDEO_XINE_SUFFIX = ['avi', 'mpg', 'mpeg', 'rm', 'divx', 'ogm', 'asf', 'm2v', 'm2p', 'mp4', 'mov', 'wmv' ]

VIDEO_PREFERED_PLAYER = 'xine'

AUDIO_ITEMS = [ ('Music Collection', '/home/olaf/eigene.Dateien/eigene.Musik'),

                ('freie Auswahl', '/home/olaf/') ]

AUDIO_SUFFIX = [ 'mp3', 'ogg', 'wav','m4a', 'wma', 'aac', 'flac', 'mka' ]

AUDIO_COVER_REGEXP = 'front|-f'

AUDIO_PREFERED_PLAYER ='xine'

IMAGE_ITEMS = [ ('Familienbilder', '/home/olaf/eigene.Dateien/eigene.Bilder'),

                ('freie Auswahl', '/home/olaf/')]

IMAGE_SSHOW_SUFFIX = [ 'ssr' ]

IMAGEVIEWER_BLEND_MODE = -1

JOY_DEV = 1

XINE_VO_DEV = 'auto'

XINE_COMMAND = '%s --hide-gui -pq -g -B --geometry %sx%s+0+0 --no-splash' % (CONF.xine, CONF.width, CONF.height)

XINE_AO_DEV = 'alsa'

XINE_TV_AO_DEV = "alsa"

XINE_TV_TIMESHIFT_FILEMASK = "/tmp/xine-buf-"

VIDEO_GROUPS[0].group_type='DVB'

TV_CHANNELS = [

    ( 'ARD' ),

    ( 'ZDF' ),

    ( 'NDR' ),

    ( 'RTL' ),

    ( 'SAT.1' )]

TV_RECORD_DIR = '/home/olaf/TV_Aufnahmen/'

plugin.activate('www')

WWW_PORT = 8080

WWW_STYLESHEET = 'styles/main.css'

WWW_JAVASCRIPT = 'scripts/display_prog-head.js'

```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> The first line is the XMLTV name, the second the Freevo display name and the last the 'channels.conf' name

 

```
TV_CHANNELS = [

    ( 'ard.de', 'ARD', 'Das Erste RB') ] 
```

Mit Xine kenne ich mich allerdings nicht aus.

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Benutzt Du freevo? Mit analogtv oder digital?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Benutzt Du freevo? Mit analogtv oder digital?

 

Digitales Kabel-TV mit mplayer.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kannst Du mal Deine configs schicken zum Vergleich.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ist mir im Prinzip Schnurz, ob mplayer oder xine.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
TV_CHANNELS = [

    ( 'ard.de', 'Das Erste', 'Das_Erste' ),

    ( 'zdf.de', 'ZDF', 'ZDF' ),

    ( 'einsfestival.ard.de', 'Festival', 'EinsFestival' ) ]

VIDEO_GROUPS[0].group_type = 'dvb'

VCR_CMD = CONF.mencoder + ' -ovc copy -oac copy -o  %(filename)s "dvb://%(channel)s"'

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn sich nach dem Klick auf TV nach langer Zeit etwas tut, erscheint: Der Aufnahmeserver ist inaktiv. Dann hängt sich freevo auf.

In der Konsole erscheint dann

```
getScheduledRecordings: (110, 'Connection timed out')

getScheduledRecordings: (110, 'Connection timed out')
```

```
import plugin             

from event import *      

LOCAL_CONF_VERSION = 5.18  #

CONFIG_VERSION = 5.18      #

AUDIO_DEVICE       = '/dev/sound/dsp'      # e.g.: /dev/dsp0, /dev/audio, /dev/alsa/?

CONTROL_ALL_AUDIO  = 1               # Should Freevo take complete control of audio

MAX_VOLUME         = 90              # Set what you want maximum volume level to be.

DEFAULT_VOLUME     = 40              # Set default volume level.

TV_IN_VOLUME       = 60              # Set this to your preferred level 0-100.

VCR_IN_VOLUME      = 90              # If you use different input from TV

RADIO_IN_VOLUME    = 80              # Set this to your preferred level 0-100.

DEV_MIXER          = '/dev/sound/mixer'    # mixer device 

START_FULLSCREEN_X = 0               # Start in fullscreen mode if using x11 or xv. START_FULLSCREEN_X = 1

CACHE_IMAGES = 1

plugin.remove('tv.xine')

plugin.remove('tv.tvtime')

plugin.activate('tv.mplayer')

plugin.activate('joy')

VIDEO_ITEMS = [ ('Familienfilme', '/home/olaf/eigene.Dateien/eigene.Videos'),

                ('TV Aufnahmen', '/home/olaf/TV_Aufnahmen'),

                ('freie Auswahl', '/home/olaf/'),

                ('funny stuff', '/home/olaf/aMule/Incoming'), 

      ('funny stuff-2', '/mnt/windows-D/Share  '),       

      ('funny stuff-3', '/mnt/windows-D/eMule/Incoming  ')]

VIDEO_MPLAYER_SUFFIX = [ 'avi', 'mpg', 'mpeg', 'wmv', 'bin', 'rm','divx', 'ogm', 'vob', 'asf', 'm2v', 'm2p','mp4', 'viv', 'nuv', 'mov', 'iso','nsv', 'mkv']      

VIDEO_XINE_SUFFIX = ['avi', 'mpg', 'mpeg', 'rm', 'divx', 'ogm', 'asf', 'm2v', 'm2p', 'mp4', 'mov', 'wmv' ]

VIDEO_PREFERED_PLAYER = 'mplayer'

AUDIO_ITEMS = [ ('Music Collection', '/home/olaf/eigene.Dateien/eigene.Musik'),

                ('freie Auswahl', '/home/olaf/'),

                ('funny stuff', '/home/olaf/aMule/Incoming') ]

AUDIO_SUFFIX = [ 'mp3', 'ogg', 'wav','m4a', 'wma', 'aac', 'flac', 'mka' ]

AUDIO_COVER_REGEXP = 'front|-f'

AUDIO_PREFERED_PLAYER ='mplayer'

IMAGE_ITEMS = [ ('Familienbilder', '/home/olaf/eigene.Dateien/eigene.Bilder'),

                ('freie Auswahl', '/home/olaf/'),

                ('funny stuff', '/home/olaf/aMule/Incoming') ]

IMAGE_SUFFIX = [ 'jpg','gif','png','jpeg','bmp','tiff','psd' ]

IMAGE_SSHOW_SUFFIX = [ 'ssr' ]

IMAGE_EXCLUDE = None

IMAGEVIEWER_BLEND_MODE = -1

LIRCRC = '/home/olaf/.lircrc'

JOY_DEV = 1

MPLAYER_ARGS = { 'dvd'    : '-cache 8192',

                 'vcd'    : '-cache 4096',

                 'cd'     : '-cache 1024 -cdda speed=2',

                 'tv'     : '-nocache',

                 'ivtv'   : '-cache 8192',

                 'dvb'    : '-vf pp=de/fd -cache 1024',

                 'avi'    : '-cache 5000 -idx',

                 'rm'     : '-cache 5000 -forceidx',

                 'rmvb'   : '-cache 5000 -forceidx',

                 'default': '-cache 5000'

                 }

XINE_VO_DEV = 'auto'

XINE_COMMAND = '%s --hide-gui -pq -g -B --geometry %sx%s+0+0 --no-splash' % (CONF.xine, CONF.width, CONF.height)

XINE_AO_DEV = 'alsa'

XINE_TV_AO_DEV = "alsa"

XINE_TV_TIMESHIFT_FILEMASK = "/tmp/xine-buf-"

VIDEO_GROUPS[0].group_type = 'dvb'

TV_CHANNELS = [ 

( 'sat1.de', 'SAT.1', 'SAT.1' ),

( 'prosieben.de', 'PRO 7', 'ProSieben' )

]

VCR_CMD = CONF.mencoder + ' -ovc copy -oac copy -o  %(filename)s "dvb://%(channel)s"' 

TV_RECORD_DIR = '/home/olaf/TV_Aufnahmen/'

plugin.activate('www')

WWW_PORT = 8080

WWW_STYLESHEET = 'styles/main.css'

WWW_JAVASCRIPT = 'scripts/display_prog-head.js'
```

/home/olaf/.mplayer/channels.conf

```

SAT.1:658000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_AUTO:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_8:HIERARCHY_NONE:385:386:16408

ProSieben:658000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_AUTO:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_8:HIERARCHY_NONE:305:306:16403

```

groups olaf

```
wheel floppy mail cron audio cdrom video mysql cdrw usb users klive vdradmin portage plugdev games olaf scanner p2p vdr
```

Muß ich eine Gruppe dvb anlegen? Wer muß da hinein. Kannst Du mir als PN Deine gesamte conf (auch die /etc/freevo/freevo.conf) ?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
X -ignoreABI -allowMouseOpenFail -verbose  > /tmp/X-log 2>&1 &

sleep 5

freevo recordserver start

DISPLAY=:0.1 freevo > /tmp/freevo-log-`date +%Y-%m-%d-%T` 2>&1 &

```

Ich starte den recordserver immer per Hand.

Id vom server:

```
server@localhost /root $ id

uid=1001(server) gid=100(users) Gruppen=5(tty),10(wheel),17(console),18(audio),27(video),100(users)
```

Tobi

----------

